# High TSH 6, Normal T3/T4, High Prolactin, trying to get pregnant! HELP!



## newHypo (Sep 14, 2015)

Hello - Brand new to this so excuse all my questions!! Trying to get Pregnant for 1st time (40 year old female) and my OBGYN conducted a Thyroid panel. Results worrying, because I've heard for pregnancy, TSH should be under 2. I have symptoms of Hypo...

My TSH is 6 (ref scale of .10-4.0) both T3 & T4 are Normal. My Prolactin is High at 680 (ref scale: 98-585).

*My OB does not suspect Hypo (because T3/T4 normal, and fact that I have never had Weight issues or Hair Loss).*

I do have the following symptoms, increased in the last year:
Clinical Depression (20 years of different meds never helped!)
Irritability
Intolerance to Cold (especially Feet/Hands)
Loss of Sex drive (even without being on SSRIs)
Poor concentration & motivation
Fatigue/oversleeping
Wake up feeling tired
Severe PMS (mood swings, back pain, headaches, constipation)
Severe Skin itching (Legs)
Bruise easily
Itchy eyes/Sinus Allergies
Low Blood pressure/dizziness
Frequent Tinnitus
Anemia/Low Iron levels (now is normal after 6 months on Iron supplement)
*** 4 relatives (grandparents & aunts) had Thyroid issues.

What else could be wrong?? Will I need Synthroid for elevated TSH AND Prolactin level? Am I subclinical Hypo??


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

http://www.thyroidmanager.org/

SUGGESTED TESTS
TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TBII
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9364248
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-thyroid_autoantibodies
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Blocking TRAbs (also known as Thyrotropin Binding Inhibitory Immunoglobulins (TBII)) competitively block the activity of TSH on the receptor. This can cause hypothyroidism by reducing the thyrotropic effects of TSH. They are found in Hashimoto's thyroiditis and Graves' disease and may be cause of fluctuation of thyroid function in the latter. During treatment of Graves' disease they may also become the predominant antibody, which can cause hypothyroidism.

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

Also, go into ThyroidManager.org for further info on conceiving and pregnancy.

Do you know the results and ranges of the T4 and T3 tests? Also, it would be better to get FREE T3 and FREE T4 and I will provide info on that.

Down around 1.0 is best for conceiving in most cases.

But, I do believe you would do well to have some in-depth testing for thyroid disorders.

Definitely an ultra-sound of your thyroid; this is to be taken seriously.

And the tests I am listing.

Welcome to the board!


----------



## newHypo (Sep 14, 2015)

thanks andros -

Sorry to confuse - the tests I had were indeed both FREE T3 and FREE T4 - I don't have the numbers here, but my OB assured me that the numbers looked good and well within todays current diagnostic range.. I believe that this is the reason she has not done an Antibodies test - because the FREE T tests both looked good and did not indicate problem?

Do you have any info on elevated Prolactin? I've heard this can cause issues like lack of libido and mood swings but haven't found any info on how common this is or if treatment is needed??


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Call you doctor and get the actual results - this is important. Being within range does not = normal, nor does it = optimal for pregnancy.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Antibodies have the job of "making" other tests look good. There are antibodies fighting off the antibodies!

Do yourself a favor and get those tests I listed and get your FREE T3 and 4 results and ranges so we can have a look see.

Hugs,


----------



## newHypo (Sep 14, 2015)

Hi Everyone -

Sorry for delay.. My doc said my Free T3 & T4 are in range...(I'm in Europe.)

Free T4 is 16 pmol/l (within range is 10.0-28.0)

Free T3 is 5.2 pmol/l (within range 3.0-9.5)

She said she will test the Antibodies....will that show if I am either Hypothyroid OR have Hashimoto?

Sorry, but I am brand new to all this.


----------

